

Promises, Promises: A History of Debt [video] - frrp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b054zdp6/episodes/guide

======
terminalcommand
The theology of debt episode is particularly interesting.

Just a quick quote from the end:

"""The great religious texts utilize the language of debt. They begin by
saying, yes, morality is simply a matter of paying one's debts. However, the
deeper understanding that these texts offer is that, that is an illusion and
that it's the annihilation of debt that is ultimately divine. """

